# help carrying a big pistol



## NottelyBILL (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought a Taurus 44 Mag. with 6 1/2" barrel. swetest shooting pistol I have ever owned. Had to do nothing to the trigger. Having said that I am not a big guy so I need help figuring out the best way to carry thic gun. Does it sound stupid to carry on my back in a small pack? Maybe one I can reach back and get it if need be?
Any way all advice appreciated.

Bill


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 9, 2010)

A "cross the chest" holster is what I've been pining for.
I gotta get one before deer season as I like to cover the right side w/ a pistol. everything front to left w/ the rifle. 
cw


----------



## Glassman (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been eyeballin' one of those holsters too.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 9, 2010)

Had an Uncle Mike's for my 44 Ruger w/scope. It says it can be used for front or back. I always carried mine accross the chest...RW


----------



## bighole (Mar 12, 2010)

*holster*

if you can afford leather, do it.. i used a cross chest for my scoped 29 and a wildey. they work great but you have to be carefull when you bend over-- the heavy gun is apt to fall out if not real secure..  why leather?? the ballistic material most holsters are made of make a loud sound when contacting anything ( the larger it is, the more it sounds like a drum), and the tend to squeak.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Mar 12, 2010)

i just bought a dan wesson mod 15 with a 8" and i just use a cross draw works very good for me and im a short guy


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 12, 2010)

Get yourself one of these:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818&highlight=holster+harness

And the holster of your choice.  

You won't regret it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2010)

My 7 1/2" Blackhawk is  too heavy to carry comfortably on the hip. I have an Uncle Mike's sidekick harness that works well with it.


----------



## pnome (Mar 12, 2010)

NottelyBILL said:


> I bought a Taurus 44 Mag. with 6 1/2" barrel. swetest shooting pistol I have ever owned. Had to do nothing to the trigger. Having said that I am not a big guy so I need help figuring out the best way to carry thic gun. Does it sound stupid to carry on my back in a small pack? Maybe one I can reach back and get it if need be?
> Any way all advice appreciated.
> 
> Bill



I carry one just like yours as my hunting sidearm.

I wear it on my hip crossdraw.   Got a big sturdy leather belt for it too.


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 13, 2010)

*cross draw*

this is what i use for the encore pistol i hunt with. it works well but mine has velcro and it  is loud. I removed the velcro closure and added a snap.


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the Taurus  8 3/8 barrel , I use a cross draw holster that holds under arm. This is a heavy gun , but I forget it's there. Very comfy !


----------



## RURU (Mar 19, 2010)

Check Simply Rugged holsters. They have a website and one heck of a reputation.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.apexpredatorbows.com/Hoster_Harness.html


----------



## carver (Mar 21, 2010)

Righthanded I shoot a TC ENCORE in 7mm 08 with a15"barrel or aTC contender in 223 with a14"barrel I use a under leftarm shoulder holster.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Mar 21, 2010)

NottelyBILL said:


> I bought a Taurus 44 Mag. with 6 1/2" barrel. swetest shooting pistol I have ever owned. Had to do nothing to the trigger. Having said that I am not a big guy so I need help figuring out the best way to carry thic gun. Does it sound stupid to carry on my back in a small pack? Maybe one I can reach back and get it if need be?
> Any way all advice appreciated.
> 
> Bill



Uncle Mike's  is your friend. Been using one for years with a 44 and its an easy way to roll.


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 6, 2010)

this is the rig i made for carryin both mine while hunting. the web belt is fine for just one or the other. i always carry at least one with me while hunting.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 6, 2010)

i took a regular belt holster and got a smaller strap. packed it in then strap around my knee above the calf and strap around bottom.
That way its right where i want it in the stand and dont get hung up in my jacket.
Rifle for long draw pistol for short.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2010)

Crimsonstorm,


Why do you carry both cannons when hunting?


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 7, 2010)

Dub said:


> Crimsonstorm,
> 
> 
> Why do you carry both cannons when hunting?



Hate for one or the other to feel left out.
Usually tho i only carry one or the other and my rifle. I know its seems like a bunch but I'd hate to see one outta range so..That or I just like carryin stuff hehe


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2010)

I quite often carry a .44 along with my rifle, too.

It just depends on what type of stand I'll be in.

I'm right-handed and can easily shoot the rifle straight ahead or anywhere to my left.....right sides can be tough, close in and the wheelgun is sweet to have.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 7, 2010)

i want to get a custom thigh holster but there about 90$ 
http://www.wwlholsters.com/


----------



## 1022 (Dec 8, 2010)

I like this for my 4 5/8" Ruger Super Blackhawk.This is the latest one.Works well for me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2010)

Check out Simply Rugged Holsters.

I've got a couple of their pancakes and a Chesty Puller System.  Can use on gun belt or as chest / shoulder carry...whichever works for ya.

Great custom fitted leather at a very, very fair price.

I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw a website, the Guy makes holsters for the 44. Google dirty Harry holsters.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 17, 2011)

i got tired of looking for a holster for my scopped 44 mag. so, i made my own. as a matter of fact, since then ive made 7 others for people that saw my first one. here is a pic of my holster and the 8 3/8" scopped taurus.  i have not dyed it yet, i have been messing with straps to carry cross chest. i have a uncle mikes but it is big ugly and bulky. i needs its own belt, it will drag your pants down.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 18, 2011)

I carry my scoped Ruger Redhawk in an Uncle Mike's Bandolier holster.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm too lazy to dig mine out of the vault but this is what I have. It's a Cabela's scoped bandolier. I carry a scoped Super Redhawk with 9 1/2 inch barrel in it. You can carry it over chest, in a waist belt, or on your back. I find it best to carry over one shoulder and pulled around on my back.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 21, 2011)

get ahold of Marty "Apex Predator" and get one of his harness systems for handguns. I've carried everything on mine from 14" TC contenders to 5" barrel 44 mags. use what ever holster suits your fancy and adjust the harness system to carry the gun at what ever hieght and angle you want it to. I likem mine alot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2011)

2X what Lance said.


----------



## WNC Seabee (Mar 23, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> I'm too lazy to dig mine out of the vault but this is what I have. It's a Cabela's scoped bandolier. I carry a scoped Super Redhawk with 9 1/2 inch barrel in it. You can carry it over chest, in a waist belt, or on your back. I find it best to carry over one shoulder and pulled around on my back.




I bought one of these Cabela's things last season.  What a piece of .....

Noisy, loose fitting on my 6 7/8" Redhawk. Even with the flap secured as tight as possible, the revovler would slip slide and fall right out with the least amount of bend at the waist.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 23, 2011)

WNC Seabee said:


> I bought one of these Cabela's things last season.  What a piece of .....
> 
> Noisy, loose fitting on my 6 7/8" Redhawk. Even with the flap secured as tight as possible, the revovler would slip slide and fall right out with the least amount of bend at the waist.



Never had that problem with the 9 1/2 I keep the cloth cover off of mine and just use the narrow strap to hold the revolver in place.


----------



## maximusmagee (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.grizzlytuff.com/

These are good and also have a pouch that hold an additional 6 rounds.  I have one for my 5.5 inch redhawk and love it.


----------



## powhs (May 21, 2011)

I have a friend that put sling swivles and a rifle sling on his revolver. It works great if you are only carring a revolver.


----------

